# Got lucky



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Got lucky yesterday afternoon. Packed into a spot I'd never been in before or scouted the night before in hopes of finding a good buck to shoot. Saw 6 deer total 5 two points and this guy. Watched him bed and snuck around him and waited for him to stand at 54 yards. He measured at 28 inches wide and I'm thrilled with him!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice buck. Sometimes better to be lucky than good. Looks like you were both that day. Well done!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats! gotta love finding those spots you missed before that are holding the deer.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

congrats on a nice buck

Cheddar


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful wide buck! Congratulations


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a stud buck, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice! Is he a 3x4 or a 4x4?


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

He is a 3x4


----------



## BuckEyes (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Buck, Congratulations.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Good looking Buck, congrats


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you! It was definitely a chore getting him out but worth it! I think I'll have him mounted so if anyone has any good taxidermist suggestions those would be appreciated.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Utahyounggun said:


> Thank you! It was definitely a chore getting him out but worth it! I think I'll have him mounted so if anyone has any good taxidermist suggestions those would be appreciated.


good work on the buck! I really like the look of him. I would look into some of the forum members that do taxi work. I believe Packout has a pretty good reputation.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

> good work on the buck! I really like the look of him. I would look into some of the forum members that do taxi work. I believe Packout has a pretty good reputation.


 Thank you! I will check them out!


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Utahyounggun said:


> Thank you! It was definitely a chore getting him out but worth it! I think I'll have him mounted so if anyone has any good taxidermist suggestions those would be appreciated.


I'd recommend Troy Peterson, Truelife here on the forum


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice buck, good job!


----------

